# Fit or Fat?



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought this was a great article for a comparison to gauge your dog's weight. Just wanted to share. And always an opportunity to post pictures of my boy. ;D 
http://www.successjustclicks.com/fit-fido-or-fat-fido/


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

The first photo is amazing! the tree, the background, just amazing! I want to visit this place! Where is it?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Both pictures were taken at Kodachrome State Park in Southern Utah. It was an awesome place and not very busy - which we liked a lot.


----------

